# Back from Lake George



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So while up at the lake house along with doing alot of stuff with my family and friends I found some time for me :biggrin: The first cigar is a La Gloria Cubana robusto from "94" thanks to smokinj the second was the habano nub, and in the third is a "01" Habano Sir Winston thanks to maduro pips even thought that cigar wasn't on my wish list it should have been it was one of those cigars I have wanted for the longest time and my god do I want some more now. Not pictured but smoked was a Padron 80th, Anejo 46, and God of Fire double robusto. Along with these wonderful smokes was some nice beer and margaritas (me and my buddy went thru an entire bottle of Patron silver in 3 days on those margaritas):biggrin:


----------



## StreetSpeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Would this be Lake George, NY? My dad had a boat on Lake George my entire life, until his boats got too big and he moved it to the ocean about 7 or 8 years ago. However, basically every summer weekend as a kid my memories are from Lake George. Just curious. Looks like a nice time with good smokes and good brew.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, sounds like an awesome time!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

StreetSpeed said:


> Would this be Lake George, NY? My dad had a boat on Lake George my entire life, until his boats got too big and he moved it to the ocean about 7 or 8 years ago. However, basically every summer weekend as a kid my memories are from Lake George. Just curious. Looks like a nice time with good smokes and good brew.


Yup my wifes family has a house up there and we go up there a few times over the summer.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

niiiiiice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice and welcome home!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Relax and have a great 4rth Joe!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice, looks like you had a great time.
that fourth pic of the nub stand looks like an advertisement. contact Sam, see if you cant trade that for something nice :biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great day Joe, and the beer looks awesome. I have a baseball cap that I want to show ya..you'll certainly appreciate it!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Have a Great time joe


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding lineup Joe!!!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

where in lake george were ya....my grandparents have a cabin up there and i go every summer for a week or so!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wish I had a lake house. Very cool!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Very cool! Welcome back bud.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

La Dolce Vita


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Brooklyn Brewery has very good beer. Nice pics and nice smokes too.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man, the lake is my favorite place to be!!!nice pics!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> where in lake george were ya....my grandparents have a cabin up there and i go every summer for a week or so!


we have a house right by Million Dollar beach


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for posting the pictures for us!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

my gradparents cabin is about 5 minutes north of Bolton Landing, right at the beginning of the Northwest bay. beautiful place, that lake is


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahaha that's awesome I am heading up to Lake Champlain next week...I can't freakin wait to do some fishing, hiking, sailing and of course some cigar smoking.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the only thing that would have made the trip better was if I got a round of golf in


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds and looks like you had a great day.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time Joe, I could live like that!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Wait! you were at Lake George and you didn't PM me!! WTF!!

Live not an hour away, and the next time you go I'd better know! We could meet up at Cup-O-Joes and herf the day away.

Looks like a great time Joe.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokem said:


> Wait! you were at Lake George and you didn't PM me!! WTF!!
> 
> Live not an hour away, and the next time you go I'd better know! We could meet up at Cup-O-Joes and herf the day away.
> 
> Looks like a great time Joe.


I'll probably be bac up in a few weeks I'll PM you. I was gonna go to cup o joes on wednesday for the BBQ smoke but the wifes had other plans:sorry:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

n/p brudda, just pulling yer chain a little...lol

Seriously though. Lemme know when you do come back up and we'll smoke a few.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokem said:


> n/p brudda, just pulling yer chain a little...lol
> 
> Seriously though. Lemme know when you do come back up and we'll smoke a few.


you got it


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Well done, Jitzy! We hope your 4th of July holiday was a fine one.

Be well,
Don


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

After seeing your bottle of beer, I thought ya might appreciate this little gem of mine.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool fatman


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

looks like you had a nice time @ the Lake ....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you had a verry nice time at the lake, Joe!! Welcome back!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looked like a great weekend


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great photo


----------

